# New 7/8ths coach kit



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Next in line after my Caboose kit is a coach to tow behind the Fairymead or Emma. Its designed to use a new set of trucks and is shorter to allow for tighter curves of many railroads. Lots of wood, some solid wood and ply walls. Interior is not yet completed until the prototype is built to see how existing seats fit or if a bench style seating is needed.

Car will have 18" wheels and be complete with everything to complete the car. All laser wood, castings, laser steel handrails and steps. 

Expecting to use link and pin couplers and may allow provisions for Kadees.

Cost is yet to be determined. 

More information released as it is known, stay tuned for more new kits


Jason Kovac
www.thetraindepartment.com


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat! I like the shorter proportions.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

J. please keep us informed of the coach progress, not much posted here for 1:13 scale. 
I anxiously await the arrival of the Fairymead, due 'any day now'.


----------

